# Crying



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't know if it is to do with health or not but recently my 9 month old Cockapoo has been crying all the time. She will sit next to me and just cry. She used to cry if we were in the other room and she could hear us but that was all really - now she just sits and cries all the time. She even cried last night when we went to bed and she didn't even do that when we first got her  she seems ok in herself. Not sure if she just trying to get attention or not xxx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Oh dear poor little Rudi. Perhaps take her to the vet to get her checked out first incase she is ill?


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Anything that is out of the ordinary that you cannot tag a reason for is a visit to the vet for my thinking.


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks I will ring them on Monday


----------



## span (Nov 11, 2012)

I 100% agree with going to the vets but the only time I ever heard Pip cry is when she lost a toy behind a bookcase! She hasn't lost anything has she? Just a thought.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Is she active otherwise??? Eating/ drinking ok? my initial thought is is she hungry if she appears well, that would be my first thought. Hope she's ok xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw poor Rudi, it must be awful seeing her like that. 

Has she had a season yet or has she been spayed already? Just a thought as I know it can play with the old hormones a bit. 

Hope it resolves itself soon... Maybe it's just a phase in the teenage years  

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Good point Mairi ... Hope you're right x


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Well I thought she had a season as she had been behaving strange and dogs had taken an interest in her and this was last month but there was no bleeding so now I am not sure if I was wrong last time and this may a 'real' season - she never used to be like this and makes me so worried but I am worried the vet will laugh me out surgery as she is 100% fine other than the crying. She is eating, has been wormed and treated for fleas and we are walking every day as normal :S xxxx


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

No I don't think she has lost a toy either as they only last five mins in the house before she hides them the hedges in the garden - maybe the odd pair of socks may be in the hedge also haha


----------



## span (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah, I haven't had a pair of socks that match in over a year ! 

The vet won't laugh at you, it's better that you take her just to make sure she is ok. Its better to be safe than sorry. I hope that she will be ok and this is just a phase or something. 

Does she cry all the time? Or is there something that triggers it? 

H x


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

If we are sitting on the sofa in the evening she will sit looking at me on the floor and just cry and then walk over to other side to the hubby and cry to him and then back to me - I think she needs a wee so I will go to back door and she sits down. Or she will sit in kitchen in her crate - all doors and gates open and just cry. When we put her in bed she cries and she never used to. It's like she can't settle down and relax - I thought I had slacked and not walked her enough so I stepped up my game and it made no difference. I thought she might just want attention but then she started to do it when I was giving her a tickle xx


----------



## span (Nov 11, 2012)

Poor little thing, it must be really difficult for you too. 

I'm sorry I can't really offer any insight. Other than the obvious, being poorly, hungry, lonely, uncomfortable, frustrated, jealous etc I'm out of suggestions  I'm rubbish.

I hope you get to the bottom of it.

H x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

My first instinct, given her age and the fact she doesn't normally behave this way, is this could be her season. I would go to the vet and get her checked out for all possibilities.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

It sounds very like my friend's young springer spaniel. We ladies know what hormones can do to a girl! Her dog did the same and kept waking up in the night too, the vet diagnosed phantom pregnancy!


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi she has stopped the crying recently a fingers crossed it was just a phase - obviously she still cries if she wants something but the continuous crying has ceased


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thats great news .. Must have been awful watching her like that. 

xxx


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah I just kept worrying something was wrong but she is ok  xx


----------

